# Confused about Auto Illumination feature in my new G-Shock!



## Rockfella (Sep 3, 2011)

This is my model:

Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.

The manual says:

Illumination:
This watch has two EL (electro-luminescent) panels that cause the entire display to glow for easy reading in the dark. The watches' auto light switch turns on illumination automatically when you angle the watch for reading towards your face. The auto light switch must be turned on (indicated by the auto light switch indicator) for it to operate.
See illumination precautions (page E39) for more important information.

The site states my watch has auto illumination feature but the manual has no info on how to turn it on. How do i turn it on?

Tia.

Vivek.


----------



## yschow (Feb 23, 2009)

Simple, just pressed and hold the "Split Reset" button for 3 seconds (or button B) according to the manual no. 3031 until the A.EL wording is showing at the watch top face (above the date) and your are done. To turn it off, repeat the same steps.

Cheers,

yschow


----------



## Rockfella (Sep 3, 2011)

^ Thanks man. I downloaded online manual few minutes ago which also had this info. (missing in the manual given with the [email protected]#$)


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Button configuration









Page 3 of manual bottom left








Link to manual http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw3031.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rockfella (Sep 3, 2011)

Woah! Thanks man! 


dobber72 said:


> Button configuration
> View attachment 509523
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockfella (Sep 3, 2011)

The AUTO illumination is a cool feature.


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

but it drains out your battery's juice fast


----------



## Rockfella (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep, its good for night time usage and turns off itself in approx 6 hours. I've kept it off too but will use it from time to time. Nevertheless a very nice feature.


G-fob said:


> but it drains out your battery's juice fast


----------

